# WIreless control of a Mach controller



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I am trying to figure out how to run a CNC in my shop... from in side my house 100 feet away. 

What i am interested in is a way to monitor and emergency shut down or pause remotely, maybe blue tooth or some wire less camera and relay set up. Once is set up long carving runs I want to be able to leave the shop and still listen for the bad sounds that occasionally occur... 

Do any of you have any ideas on this?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a security cam watching my cnc and you could wire in the e stop to shut


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree that you should have a video monitor as well as something as simple as a baby monitor if the video doesn't have audio. As to the shutdown, I think you just want it to stop the motor, is that correct. In that case, check out Skylinkhome.com for a wireless controller. I have one to operate a heater by remote. It uses a radio signal so it works from up to a couple of hundred feet away and through walls. Mine has a remote about the size of a cigarette pack, but only 1/4 inch thick. Click once for on, again for off. The receiver is a small plastic box with a short 3-prong plug and outlet on the bottom. I plugged in a light as well so I can tell from the house whether the heater is on in the shed. The price was reasonable and it was rated 15 amps at 110v, more than similar units from woodworking stores. This could also be a great choice for running a dust collection system since it has an ample rating and the remote is pocketable.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Remote PC control perhaps?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Wireless keyboard and mouse linked to the shop computer and 2 wireless security cameras (one on the CNC and the other on the monitor in the shop). You can make adjustments to the control software or shut it down with the keyboard or mouse.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for some great ides. I was stumped. Not sure if I'm up for a Plc solution, but the rest sound workable and within my grasp
I will update this when I finish set up in April


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Make sure you install smoke detectors in the shop. Leaving the machine unattended can be risky.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill; good point! However, the dust in the shop will make a 'smoke' detector problematic.
You could substitute a 'heat-rise' detector but that'd only kick in if the damage is well underway...
Conventional Heat Detectors - System Sensor
Is there an industrial rated detector?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The good news is that there _is_ smoke detection technology for dusty environments...
here's a couple of choices:
http://www.systemsensor.ca/es/docs/guides/A05-1005.pdf
http://cerber.pro/files/misc/Filtrex Brochure.pdf


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

don't do it, if you can't watch it live don't run it
It can easily run into an error break a bit get jammed and if you are not there its going to cost you, sure I wander around but very close to the kill switch.
I have seen what this machine can do ,its mechanical and follows your made toolpath


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Lots of good advise. maybe the best is don't do it. my current set up is in my garage and the garage door is just a few feet from our living area, I have the emergency shut off wired at the garage door. Mostly I pause when I am away from the machine. the New house has a larger shop which is great, but the shop is 100 feet from the house, So i am looking for some eyes and ears on ways to monitor occasionally when I on the run to coffee removal system.


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

I run CNC machines all the time. The general rule of thumb is make sure the part runs the first time with no errors. Then you can load it up, press the green button, let the chips fly. However, this only works with multiple part runs and there is no guarantee that you won't run into problems. Like when the part come dislodged from the vise, picked up by the cutter, and spun around like a toy until the cutter breaks and trows it against the wall. Not that this will happen to you because we are cutting metal with our machines. 

As for the e-stop. You could wire an Aurdino or Rasberry Pi inline with the e-stop and program it to be controlled from a web interface. 

Easier way is to use a remote access software to monitor pc form the house.


----------

